# just moved to Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany



## boguz (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi

Well, i am not new to this forum. I come here sometimes to see what is going on, even if i don't write so much (what can a beginner beekeeper have to say with so many experience beekeepers around?!??).

Well, i lived in Finland for the last couple of years but i have now moved to Germany.
I moved to a nice little city called Augsburg, quite in the south of Germany.
I don't really now anyone here keeping bees nor do i know a place where i could have a couple of beehives next spring.
So, if any of you are from around (or know someone from around), i would be happy to meet some beekepers from the region!

Thanks!!!
=)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B!


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

You might try Beemaster forum


----------



## boguz (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks
=)


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Guten tag boguz, Write a PM to "Axtmann", he is from Germany and is a member of this forum, perhaps he might be able to help you.


----------



## ch.cool (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,

google "Imkerverein Augsburg" because we Germans love to be organized in societies and google "Imkerforum.de" 
I hope this will help to get the wright contacts.

ch.cool


----------

